# Ball - Roadmaster Marine GMT



## KiwiWomble

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/en/rmgmt

DAMN!

This is going to test my resolve/relationship

Exactly what I've been asking for


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Order placed. This one ticks all the boxes. Can't wait!


----------



## KiwiWomble

wow, very jealous of such fast decision making....i might have to work on the wife for a while, did you pick a number?


----------



## Igorek

Indeed looks very nice. I wish I had unlimited funds lol


----------



## AUTOmaniak

KiwiWomble, thank you so much for bringing this to my attention. I should have been on Ball Watch's notification list, but I wasn't. Sometimes I take breaks from this forum and could have missed this one.

When I saw it, it hit me like a ton of bricks, and I thought "this is perfect." I just got that feeling.

I've always loved the GMT pepsi look, but don't have the funds for a Rolex. I would love one though. Don't get me wrong.









I've always felt like Ball Watches are the best watches you can buy for the money. JMHO.
They are over-engineered, beautiful, workhorse watches. The bracelets, however, aren't always the most comfortable, in my experience. Beautifully made bracelets, but the watches I've owned could have used a taper to make them work for me.

This one ticks all my boxes and should hopefully be a long term keeper. Now I have to wait the rest of the year! And possibly then some! That's going to be painful. In the meantime, I am probably going to be selling off a few pieces to fund this dream watch.

I went with:
Black Dial
No extra strap
No engraving
#1


----------



## KiwiWomble

#1? nice! would love #2 but as i say this could take some discussion with the boss and imagine if i do i might have to settle for #22....or #222....


----------



## clerkpalmer

Red and blue one is pure sex.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Literally purchased a blue white panda Intra-Matic chrono an hour ago. Blew my wad. This watch is stunning.


----------



## clerkpalmer

What are the odds this sees the light of day in 2019? Guessing end of year at best and early 2020? My August preorder last year arrived in February


----------



## AUTOmaniak

I figured if they're making 1000 of these then #1 may get shipped out sooner than #1000? And I won't have to wait as long. Just wishful thinking?


----------



## AUTOmaniak

cp, that intra-matic in blue and white is sweet. You're going to love that watch! Cheers to the new Hammy















Sorry, I'm getting off topic now.


----------



## wickets

Too busy and all that lume is going to be blinding! Ex all of that, enjoy when it's delivered 🙂


----------



## Nokie

It is nice and kind of a different look for Ball.


----------



## VegaS10

I couldn't find anywhere where the thickness is stated.


----------



## 92gli

Huh... They must have hired some new people in design. This is truly something different. There's hope for this company! 

Couple things that tell me some new eyes are working there -
- they made everything fit into a 40mm case (OMG!)
- they didn't do that horrible split day and date display crap. They probably had to design new wheels instead of forcing ones from other models into the space.
- the integration of the tubes into the large numerals is their best execution yet. Hopefully they look as seamless in reality as they do in the render.
- the handset is great
- while I can't tell if that clasp has micro adjustment holes (hope it does), at least it's a folder and not the damn butterfly
I'm kinda stunned....


----------



## Igorek

VegaS10 said:


> I couldn't find anywhere where the thickness is stated.


It said *height 14mm*


----------



## 92gli

I'm still in disbelief and can't stop looking at it. With only 2000 being made, this could be the first Ball that doesn't depreciate. 

Ball, for me, has always had at least one goofy thing or penny pinching compromise that ruins a potentially great watch. But this design and layout are so clear and clean. 

A watch with these materials and technical specs from omega would be 8k. I'd like to know a lot more about the development of this. It looks like they're making a statement so someone should get on camera and talk about it.


----------



## 92gli

Dealers should be furious they're not getting this.


----------



## BundyBear

Congrats fellas for pulling the trigger guys. It looks like a nice watch and I wish I am in a position to buy this but at USD$2,495 is just too much for me as the USD to AUD exchange rate is really bad. Add government taxes, import duties and the watch is well over AUD$4,000 for me. 

Wanted to say that the quick set GMT time using the push buttons is a very good idea and I wished some of the other main stream brands do it too. I am a little disappointed that the Hydrocarbon AeroGMT I got last year doesn't have this feature. :-(


----------



## KiwiWomble

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats fellas for pulling the trigger guys. It looks like a nice watch and I wish I am in a position to buy this but at USD$2,495 is just too much for me as the USD to AUD exchange rate is really bad. Add government taxes, import duties and the watch is well over AUD$4,000 for me.
> 
> Wanted to say that the quick set GMT time using the push buttons is a very good idea and I wished some of the other main stream brands do it too. I am a little disappointed that the Hydrocarbon AeroGMT I got last year doesn't have this feature. :-(


It's actually $2895! I asked  I'm in the same boat


----------



## BundyBear

KiwiWomble said:


> It's actually $2895! I asked  I'm in the same boat


Let me share a secret with you... it's USD$2,495 for me in Oz. Are you in NZ?

See screen shot below.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Let me share a secret with you... it's USD$2,495 for me in Oz. Are you in NZ?
> 
> See screen shot below.
> 
> View attachment 14214289


Wow, patronising

I know, I contacted ball with why that price was different to this pic










And I got this reply

"The special pre-order price for Australia the COSC movement with the stainless steel bracelet is US$2875. (15 % VAT and shipping charge are included. This special offer ends on 17 July."


----------



## mozo

This came up on Facebook this morning and I did a double-take.

I just bought the Tudor GMT about a month or two ago, if I hadn't i'd be all over this. Stunning.


----------



## GregoryD

Looks great overall!

But wouldn't it be far more useful to quick-set the hour hand? Why would you need to quick-set the home time?


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Lost me at aluminum bezel. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## suntantel

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Lost me at aluminum bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Spot on must be ceramic,


----------



## diablogt

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Lost me at aluminum bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


For some reason no one other than rolex succeeded in a pepsi ceramic bezel. Maybe it is difficult and costly maybe rolex patented it. So if you insist on a ceramic rolex style pepsi then you may need to wait for another 10 years.

This Ball watch is awesome, still a bit bulky and busy but the company is heading to the right direction in terms of design. The quality of Ball on the other hand is amazing, at least equal to Longines and Tag Heuer IMO.


----------



## Elkins45

Interesting that the discount as compared to retail isn't as great as on previous preorders. They must think this one is going to sell really well.


----------



## dmunz

GregoryD said:


> Looks great overall!
> 
> But wouldn't it be far more useful to quick-set the hour hand? Why would you need to quick-set the home time?


I absolutely agree here. I don't want to spoil the party but do you actually change the GMT hand all that often?

I love the colors but I'm not seeing the usefulness of the quick-set and I've always been a hater of the day complication. It just busies up the face IHMO.

But, I hope they sell them out and move on to a GMT w/alarm. That's the one I would jump on. (NOT starting a rumor here - I don't think there is such a watch in the pipeline. Just my dream.)

FWIW
DLM


----------



## watchobs

As much as it is out of my current price league, very tempting non-the-less! Congrats to those that are in.


----------



## jkingrph

If I had not just purchased a Trainmaster Legend a couple of weeks ago I could go for this one.


----------



## milnec

I think this new release is looking really exciting, and hats off to Ball for putting effort into developing the new GMT day+ date complication. Would definitely consider buying!

A question though, please: does anyone know how the day+date will work yet? Specifically, will the day and date go backwards if you wind it back over midnight?

Thanks!


----------



## milnec

I think this new release is looking really exciting, and hats off to Ball for putting effort into developing the new GMT day+ date complication. Would definitely consider buying!

A question though, please: does anyone know how the day+date will work yet? Specifically, will the day and date go backwards if you wind it back over midnight?

Thanks!


----------



## nitetrain

Good day to all! I was actually looking for a day date GMT and Ball really surprised me with this complication! However, i was held back purchasing this watch due to the aluminium plate bezel, cause i was hoping that it will be a creamic one, as a ceramic one will really looked beautiful and premium on tvos watch.
Guys, what's your opinion on the aluminium plate bezel?


----------



## BundyBear

nitetrain said:


> Good day to all! I was actually looking for a day date GMT and Ball really surprised me with this complication! However, i was held back purchasing this watch due to the aluminium plate bezel, cause i was hoping that it will be a creamic one, as a ceramic one will really looked beautiful and premium on tvos watch.
> Guys, what's your opinion on the aluminium plate bezel?


Ball Watches has been kicking all the goals lately and the latest design is a step up. I think the aluminium bezel insert is very nice and gives it a kind of sheen that you cannot get with ceramic. A ceramic bezel insert will just look glossy. Boils down to what you are looking for at the end of the day.


----------



## BundyBear

nitetrain said:


> Good day to all! I was actually looking for a day date GMT and Ball really surprised me with this complication! However, i was held back purchasing this watch due to the aluminium plate bezel, cause i was hoping that it will be a creamic one, as a ceramic one will really looked beautiful and premium on tvos watch.
> Guys, what's your opinion on the aluminium plate bezel?


Ball Watches has been kicking all the goals lately and the latest design is a step up. I think the aluminium bezel insert is very nice and gives it a kind of sheen that you cannot get with ceramic. A ceramic bezel insert will just look glossy. Boils down to what you are looking for at the end of the day.


----------



## watchguy-007

Beautiful watch, I love all the details and its a bang for the buck


----------



## Aggie88

This one really struck a chord with me. I own a Steinhart Ocean One GMT with the Coke bezel which I love but the 40 mm size of the Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT is my sweet spot. I've been looking for a GMT or Worldtimer where the GMT hand can be adjusted by a push of a button...I was eyeing the Nomos Zurich Worldtimer but has no lume and is only 30 m water resistant. Add on that it is a certified chronometer, is a first of its kind with GMT and day-date complication and has the classic Pepsi bezel and I am hooked. I'm going to sell 3 watches to buy this one and also accomplish my goal of reducing the size of my collection to a more sane number. I ordered one with my age as the serial number...I'm not telling what the number is!


----------



## watchobs

watchobs said:


> As much as it is out of my current price league, very tempting non-the-less! Congrats to those that are in.


This July 17th deadline date for placing an order, is slowly grinding me into a submissive pulp of compliance, despite my current minor league funding position. If I could get away with climbing under a rock until after 7/17, I would.


----------



## clerkpalmer

What’s everyone’s opinion of value here. 2500 is a lot of cash for a ball watch isn’t it? Particularly given the relatively poor resale performance.


----------



## Aggie88

I don't consider it an investment, but I think it will hold value better than other Ball watches...nice size, titanium case, Pepsi bezel, new complication, more convenient way to adjust the GMT hand.


----------



## KiwiWomble

my problem is things like the CW C65 GMT....I prefer the ball, tritium, display back etc....but AUD$3000 more for it...i just dont know....


----------



## BamAlmighty

Does Ball charge before hand and hold the money, or do they charge when shipped?

I would prefer a ceramic bezel and a 42mm case, but I'm still digging this enough I might actually pull the trigger.


----------



## Elkins45

BamAlmighty said:


> Does Ball charge before hand and hold the money, or do they charge when shipped?
> 
> I would prefer a ceramic bezel and a 42mm case, but I'm still digging this enough I might actually pull the trigger.


When I bought my Starlight they charged when I committed to purchase.


----------



## 92gli

clerkpalmer said:


> What's everyone's opinion of value here. 2500 is a lot of cash for a ball watch isn't it? Particularly given the relatively poor resale performance.


True. But is there another titanium gmt with an in-house cosc movement available for under 3k? Or even 5k? You have to go omega or grand seiko to get something like this right? The planet ocean ti gmt is 10k...


----------



## watchobs

watchobs said:


> This July 17th deadline date for placing an order, is slowly grinding me into a submissive pulp of compliance, despite my current minor league funding position. If I could get away with climbing under a rock until after 7/17, I would.


Yep, I caved, #12 is now locked in! Damn you BALL, how come you had to make what is for me (checks all boxes), the perfect timepiece! Well, at least I can now check off the list, my (one time) grail, and first BALL. Nov.- Dec. can't come soon enough ;-).


----------



## AUTOmaniak

BamAlmighty said:


> Does Ball charge before hand and hold the money, or do they charge when shipped?
> 
> I would prefer a ceramic bezel and a 42mm case, but I'm still digging this enough I might actually pull the trigger.


They took all my money up front. Ceramic would be nice, but not a deal breaker for me. 40mm is my sweet spot for a watch like this.


----------



## raptorrapture

Really love the design of this overall, but just wish they hadn't done the typical "Pepsi" colorway. Other than that, looks solid!


----------



## ChiTownTx

This is a very tempting watch. The only thing holding me back at the moment is I wish I knew what the lug to lug size is.


----------



## ChiTownTx

Curiosity got the better of me. I asked them and the lug to lug is 47.80. Trigger pulled.


----------



## Jay46

Hey Guys!

First off, I am a Ball watch fan and I own a Engineer Hydro Deep Quest - It is my every day/go to watch and I just love it. I truly believe Ball makes some highly under rated and under valued watches which is great for those who would like to purchase them at a steal in my opinion.

Secondly, I do like the new design and concept for this watch as the consensus seems to feel the same way. However, I would and will hold out for a different color bezel - The pepsi color combo is not doing it for me and i would also like to see it in a 42mm or 43mm size. 

Again, a huge fan here and kudos for this design and I do hope they keep it going.


----------



## larkja

ChiTownTx said:


> Curiosity got the better of me. I asked them and the lug to lug is 47.80. Trigger pulled.


Interesting you received a reply. When this first came out, I asked for the head weight. Still no answer.

I have had a few Ball watches (hydrocarbon, a couple NECCs, and a Skindiver II), and love them. But this whole pre-order, zero AD support, missed deadlines, etc, has soured me of the brand. Once the Roadmasters and new Skindivers start being delivered, I'll be looking in the FS section.


----------



## clerkpalmer

I really want to buy this. It’s more than I would typically spend. But I just don’t want to give ball 2500 6 to 8 months before delivery. Sadly I know this will be a difficult to acquire watch after the fact. I agree that ball makes amazing watches for the money but I absolutely hate this business model. Make the watch. Ship the watch. Then you can have my money. A month or two .... sure. 6 plus months? No thanks. I’m disappointed.


----------



## BundyBear

clerkpalmer said:


> I really want to buy this. It's more than I would typically spend. But I just don't want to give ball 2500 6 to 8 months before delivery. Sadly I know this will be a difficult to acquire watch after the fact. I agree that ball makes amazing watches for the money but I absolutely hate this business model. Make the watch. Ship the watch. Then you can have my money. A month or two .... sure. 6 plus months? No thanks. I'm disappointed.


While this is disappointing, it is no different from ordering a watch that you AD has no stock for. I think it is worse if you want a Rolex and the wait times stretch out to years.

This pre-order business is akin to a Kickstarter campaign. Back the watch, they make it and deliver when it's done. The real risk here is that your money is lost if the company goes bankrupt before they deliver the watch.


----------



## BundyBear

Jay46 said:


> I would and will hold out for a different color bezel - The pepsi color combo is not doing it for me and i would also like to see it in a 42mm or 43mm size. .


Agree with you on the colours and it would be good to have a variety.

Just want to highlight something about the case size. If the case is 40mm, the bezel is probably 42mm. If you want a 43mm case size, the bezel would be 45mm.

Everyone would be complaining about it being too big.


----------



## Jay46

Excellent point regarding the size. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhincodon

New to Ball ownership - so this will be my first - but preordered today - will try not to think about waiting time - at least gives me time to replenish the money spent!
I went for black face after too much deliberating only because I have something else with blue 
Love the design though and seemingly positive comments on ownership here - so thank you for that everyone 
In UK checkout says I have to pick up from dealer in Yorkshire - assume there will be a delivery option nearer the time as bit far for me?
I did get to choose relatively low number edition but lots of the cool higher ones already spoken for too


----------



## Rhincodon

New to Ball ownership - so this will be my first - but preordered today - will try not to think about waiting time - at least gives me time to replenish the money spent!
I went for black face after too much deliberating only because I have something else with blue 
Love the design though and seemingly positive comments on ownership here - so thank you for that everyone 
In UK checkout says I have to pick up from dealer in Yorkshire - assume there will be a delivery option nearer the time as bit far for me?
I did get to choose relatively low number edition but lots of the cool higher ones already spoken for too


----------



## wickets

Hopefully you'll have it before the end of the year. Congrats on the buy


----------



## larkja

Two weeks in and still haven't heard back from Ball re. the head weight, even after another inquiry.


----------



## Dennil

“First GMT with day-date complication.”

Isn’t it that SARN001 and SARN003 are both mechanical GMT with day-date complications and with sandwich sapphire crystals going back a few years ago?

I’m confused. Can someone chime in?


----------



## BundyBear

Dennil said:


> "First GMT with day-date complication."
> 
> Isn't it that SARN001 and SARN003 are both mechanical GMT with day-date complications and with sandwich sapphire crystals going back a few years ago?
> 
> I'm confused. Can someone chime in?


Don't be confused. Marketing talk. I don't pay much attention to any hyperbole language used in marketing brochure. I buy if I like it.


----------



## milnec

Dennil said:


> "First GMT with day-date complication."
> 
> Isn't it that SARN001 and SARN003 are both mechanical GMT with day-date complications and with sandwich sapphire crystals going back a few years ago?
> 
> I'm confused. Can someone chime in?


Thanks for those references!

I think the Ulysse Nardin El Toro had a perpetual calendar (including day and date), with GMT too.

Maybe Ball's claim though is that it's the first to have a rotating bezel?!


----------



## Dennil

I see. Thanks.


----------



## slorollin

I'm in. Black dial. Blue is nice but, it's not special anymore to me. I'm blued out. Back to basic black with gas tubes. The aluminum bezel has actually become retro in just the last couple years. I like that they look better the more beat up they get.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

diablogt said:


> For some reason no one other than rolex succeeded in a pepsi ceramic bezel. Maybe it is difficult and costly maybe rolex patented it. So if you insist on a ceramic rolex style pepsi then you may need to wait for another 10 years.
> 
> This Ball watch is awesome, still a bit bulky and busy but the company is heading to the right direction in terms of design. The quality of Ball on the other hand is amazing, at least equal to Longines and Tag Heuer IMO.


Deep Blue, Hager, Parnis and now Squale all have it now at a much cheaper price point than this watch with an aluminum bezel. Got this Squale Pepsi ceramic last week. The module would have been cooler for me if it was tied to the hour hand. I like BW, just not this 1. I lust for the Coke Aero with the Sapphire and tube bezel.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> ... Got this Squale Pepsi ceramic last week..


Damn. I am seeing your Squale popping up in a few threads. It's going to make me buy one


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Damn. I am seeing your Squale popping up in a few threads. It's going to make me buy one


They are released every 6 months. Somebody said if you prepay they mark you down for the next batch so you don't have to hope. You won't regret it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## odyseus10

Ordered mine, ok so I’ll have to wait until Novemeber/December to get it, but then I paid £1700 not £2300, which is a bargain IMHO.
What’s not to like? GMT automatic,Pepsi dial, Tritium tubes......


----------



## odyseus10

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> They are released every 6 months. Somebody said if you prepay they mark you down for the next batch so you don't have to hope. You won't regret it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is the Squale a better buy than the Steinhart Pepsi GMT?


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

odyseus10 said:


> Is the Squale a better buy than the Steinhart Pepsi GMT?


I have a Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT I love. For me, I liked the curved lugs of the Squale better.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

I have a couple Steinharts, I have a Squale, it's time to have a Ball.

Sorry


----------



## maddizm

Interesting... and just my size... 40mm is where I'm looking. 42mm is already the upper bound for my wrist size.


----------



## odyseus10

I've just noticed on their website that delivery will between March and April 2020?
This a bit if a slip to the right against the email I received from them in July (When I placed my order) saying delivery would be November/ December 2019.
I'm a bit annoyed that Ball haven't communicated this fact to me


----------



## ChiTownTx

odyseus10 said:


> I've just noticed on their website that delivery will between March and April 2020?
> This a bit if a slip to the right against the email I received from them in July (When I placed my order) saying delivery would be November/ December 2019.
> I'm a bit annoyed that Ball haven't communicated this fact to me


I think your looking at the wrong one. That's the Roadmaster Vanguard delivery date and it looks very similar to the Roadmaster GMT. I could be wrong but I don't see anything about a date change on their website from where I am sitting.


----------



## ChiTownTx

edit double post


----------



## watchobs

odyseus10 said:


> I've just noticed on their website that delivery will between March and April 2020?
> This a bit if a slip to the right against the email I received from them in July (When I placed my order) saying delivery would be November/ December 2019.
> I'm a bit annoyed that Ball haven't communicated this fact to me


 Well, if this pans out as being the new reality, then, there goes my X-mas gift to myself theory. That said, to my understanding, Ball has never been great at delivering on initial delivery timelines and/or communication of potential delays. So, a possible reality that is not a complete shock. As long as this delay does not continue to roll up, come Spring time, (I'm still not thrilled about this potential news) then, I guess I'll now have something to look forward to in Spring 2020.


----------



## watchobs

ChiTownTx said:


> I think your looking at the wrong one. That's the Roadmaster Vanguard delivery date and it looks very similar to the Roadmaster GMT. I could be wrong but I don't see anything about a date change on their website from where I am sitting.


After seeing your post, I also checked on my order and discovered the same thing. Mind you, it doesn't indicate it's not delayed, but, it doesn't indicate it will be delayed either. For all of us that are waiting, I'm sure hoping your post is a little more accurate than odyseus10's post ;-)


----------



## watchobs

watchobs said:


> After seeing your post, I also checked on my order and discovered the same thing. Mind you, it doesn't indicate it's not delayed, but, it doesn't indicate it will be delayed either. For all of us that are waiting, I'm sure hoping your post is a little more accurate than odyseus10's post ;-)


Well, I sent an e-mail to the folks at Ball (Florine) in regards to the potential of any delays, and my hope for XMas delivery, and her reply:

Hello xxxxx,

Thank you for your message regarding your order n°xxxxx.

The Roadmaster Marine GMT was indeed announced to ship in November or December.
As per our latest production update, we expect your order to ship in the second half of December.

I've added a note to your order that you would need the watch on time for Christmas.

We'll send you a notification with tracking information when your order leaves our Swiss factory.
Delivery will be made directly to you by FedEx and usually takes 1-3 business days.
A signature will be required upon delivery of your parcel.

Don't hesitate to contact us when we're closer to date if you wish to receive an update.
Kind Regards,

Florine


----------



## morrison2951

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Great news! Thanks for checking, watchobs.


----------



## KPRey

Saw this thread and decided to check on my order. Placed it on 6/19 and emailed them yesterday.
Florine replied today indicating my watch will ship in "the first 3 weeks of December".


----------



## SequoiaMan

I've been getting served ads on social media for this watch. Very tempting.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Just received this email from Ball:

Thank you again for your order of the Roadmaster Marine GMT.

The production of the Marine GMT is still in progress, we understand you are anxious to know the delivery status of your order, however at this moment, we cannot give you an exact date yet.

Here's why.

The GMT movement module and patented quick-set push buttons are entirely new, requiring more complex production procedure and testing. Our small team of expert watchmakers is working hard to ensure that this new technology meets every standard, including COSC certification, which is done by the Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres, an independent third party.

We understand that this news is not exactly what you have been hoping for, especially with the gift-giving season coming up, thus we will update you again on the progress in a week with more concrete information.

In the meanwhile, please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected] for assistance as you wait for your custom-made watch.

Faithfully yours,
George Southwell
BALL Watch Company SA​


----------



## odyseus10

I got the above Ball email saying production was delayed and so I emailed back to cancel the order (I placed in July) But Ball refused and promised me that my watch would arrive before Christmas??


----------



## clerkpalmer

If anyone wants to let one of these go upon receipt, please pm me.


----------



## Aggie88

Has anyone seen real world photos of the Roadmaster Marine GMT?


----------



## AUTOmaniak

These pics just arrived in my inbox this morning from Ball. Updated shipping date is Dec 18th!


----------



## BundyBear

AUTOmaniak said:


> These pics just arrived in my inbox this morning from Ball. Updated shipping date is Dec 18th!
> 
> View attachment 14691017


Fantastic! Won't be long more. Post some pictures when you get the watch. Thanks!


----------



## watchobs

AUTOmaniak said:


> These pics just arrived in my inbox this morning from Ball. Updated shipping date is Dec 18th!
> 
> View attachment 14691017
> 
> 
> View attachment 14691023


Thanks for the update, those pict. sure look good, and that shipping update sounds fantastic! It appears the holiday season will be very merry afterall ;-)


----------



## KiwiWomble

pretty jealous


----------



## geckobros

I have been checking this thread since mid June. The anticipation is killing me.. and I didn't even order the watch!


----------



## AUTOmaniak

I will be providing multiple pics of #1/1000 as soon as it arrives. Really looking forward to this watch.
I am really curious about the pushers and if they will be tight and snappy, hard to push or loose and sloppy (that sounds like a complete history of my sex life - did I say that out loud).


----------



## BundyBear

AUTOmaniak said:


> ....
> tight and snappy, hard to push or loose and sloppy (that sounds like a complete history of my sex life - did I say that out loud).


LOL. Now everyone on the internet knows. 

Congratulations on being allocated piece #1.


----------



## larkja

AUTOmaniak said:


> These pics just arrived in my inbox this morning from Ball. Updated shipping date is Dec 18th!
> 
> View attachment 14691023


Pics look great, but with those endlinks, you're going to need a pretty wide wrist to make that work.


----------



## mjwatch

larkja said:


> Pics look great, but with those endlinks, you're going to need a pretty wide wrist to make that work.


You're right, in general. I got a 40mm Roadmaster Raffles that wears like a 42mm but fits fine. Better have a wide flat wrist if one orders a 42mm Roadmaster.


----------



## bogibbes

Im interested in ther pushers, as well. In all the photos they look to have unequal length, but Ball says they are the same length. 

Im assuming in all the images of the watch I've seen one pusher is screwed down and one is not? 

Also interested in the action of said pushers.


----------



## hogwldfltr

AUTOmaniak said:


> I figured if they're making 1000 of these then #1 may get shipped out sooner than #1000? And I won't have to wait as long. Just wishful thinking?


My suspicion is that each number is laser written or simply programmably engraved; likely shipped in the order purchased. It's possible someone had a favorite number and ordered that versus number 1. I chose #1 on the 40mm Archangel as well. Thought it might have some extra value someday. Hoping to hear good news about receipt anytime now!!!


----------



## BundyBear

hogwldfltr said:


> My suspicion is that each number is laser written or simply programmably engraved; likely shipped in the order purchased. It's possible someone had a favorite number and ordered that versus number 1. I chose #1 on the 40mm Archangel as well. Thought it might have some extra value someday. Hoping to hear good news about receipt anytime now!!!


Not sure about the experience of some of our fellow forum members but the engraving on my watch was very faint compared to the other engraved characters.


----------



## ChiTownTx

Hopefully these do ship out on the 18th for the early buyers. Just checked their website and if you try to purchase one now it states January/February as the estimated shipping date. Guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## morrison2951

Sweet! I would have chosen #1000/1000 if I could get one- my recent Stormchaser Glow purchase depleted my funds. 🙂

The end of the line run is usually the most valuable so I've heard.


----------



## ChiTownTx

Woot! Looks like these will be on time. I just got the official email that the watch has shipped.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Same here. Shipped and expected by the weekend. Will post pics asap.


----------



## Aggie88

AUTOmaniak said:


> Same here. Shipped and expected by the weekend. Will post pics asap.


Yeah. Post pics when you receive the watch. I haven't received my shipping notice yet but Florine at Ball Watches indicated it would ship some time this week.


----------



## watchobs

AUTOmaniak said:


> Same here. Shipped and expected by the weekend. Will post pics asap.


Supposedly my order will arrive on Friday, but, since it's a holiday gift TO MYSELF, I'm going to try real hard not to open, and/or peak until the 25th. Wish me luck, because it's going to be................not so easy.........to cave........before the 25th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have afterall been waiting since June..........so what's a few more (6)days........... right?????


----------



## slorollin

#770 scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## Aggie88

slorollin said:


> #770 scheduled for Monday delivery.


Great. Mine is scheduled for Monday also...don't know the production number though.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Showed up today. I signed for it, opened it up, snapped a few dirty pics, and then had to leave for work.
*If you are waiting to open this on Christmas* and don't want me to spoil the surprise then* DO NOT SCROLL DOWN* to see the pics.

I quickly made sure that everything worked like it should and set the time and date. The 2 identical pushers feel really nice. They have a satisfying engagement that doesn't lag or feel like a hairpin trigger. And then they lock by turning them in either direction (it just keeps going around in a circle - lock, unlock, lock, etc). The crown threads easily and feels very much like the Omega in the pic.

I really like this so far and will have more to say later. Happy holidays!


----------



## paintingtiger

AUTOmaniak said:


> Showed up today. I signed for it, opened it up, snapped a few dirty pics, and then had to leave for work.
> *If you are waiting to open this on Christmas* and don't want me to spoil the surprise then* DO NOT SCROLL DOWN* to see the pics.
> 
> I quickly made sure that everything worked like it should and set the time and date. The 2 identical pushers feel really nice. They have a satisfying engagement that doesn't lag or feel like a hairpin trigger. And then they lock by turning them in either direction (it just keeps going around in a circle - lock, unlock, lock, etc). The crown threads easily and feels very much like the Omega in the pic.
> 
> I really like this so far and will have more to say later. Happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 14719475
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719477
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719479
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719481
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719483
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719485


Looks fantastic! Congrats!!


----------



## Aggie88

AUTOmaniak said:


> Showed up today. I signed for it, opened it up, snapped a few dirty pics, and then had to leave for work.
> *If you are waiting to open this on Christmas* and don't want me to spoil the surprise then* DO NOT SCROLL DOWN* to see the pics.
> 
> I quickly made sure that everything worked like it should and set the time and date. The 2 identical pushers feel really nice. They have a satisfying engagement that doesn't lag or feel like a hairpin trigger. And then they lock by turning them in either direction (it just keeps going around in a circle - lock, unlock, lock, etc). The crown threads easily and feels very much like the Omega in the pic.
> 
> I really like this so far and will have more to say later. Happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 14719475
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719477
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719479
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719481
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719483
> 
> 
> View attachment 14719485


Looks pretty nice. I'm looking forward to receiving mine on Monday.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Just got home from work and slapped it on a brown leather strap. So light on the wrist.

























Those end links are really cool


----------



## KiwiWomble

Really jealous...think I really missed the boat on this one


----------



## BundyBear

AUTOmaniak said:


> Just got home from work and slapped it on a brown leather strap. So light on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14720035


It looks better in real life than in the publicity shots!

Excellent pick up, wear it in good health


----------



## ChiTownTx

That does look even better than the promo pics. Your lucky getting yours so quickly. Mine is currently under "Clearance Delay" in customs. Ugh..


----------



## AUTOmaniak

I hated to do it, but I realized that I spent more than I should have this year on watches so mine is now up for sale. I really liked this watch!


----------



## odyseus10

Well I'm well pi**ed off as having received an email saying that there would be a delay, I emailed Ball to cancel my order.
They refused and Florine said that I would be on the "Priority List" and would receive my watch here in the UK by end if December.
There seems little chance of that now


----------



## ChiTownTx

Good luck on the December arrival. Mine just got released from customs clearance after a delay and is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I chose the lowest available serial number so I wonder if they are shipping them out in order as they come off the line.


----------



## slorollin

I just received mine, #770, Monday 12/23


----------



## bogibbes

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Aggie88

I received my new Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT yesterday and got sized today. (I get nervous about stripping the screws when removing links myself). I'm really impressed with the look and quality of the watch...better than expected. I was expecting it to be disarmingly light as I've never owned a titanium watch before, but it feels solid and substantial. The lume is nice and legible and the bezel colors are bright and attractive.


----------



## BundyBear

Aggie88 said:


> I received my new Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT yesterday and got sized today. (I get nervous about stripping the screws when removing links myself). I'm really impressed with the look and quality of the watch...better than expected. I was expecting it to be disarmingly light as I've never owned a titanium watch before, but it feels solid and substantial. The lume is nice and legible and the bezel colors are bright and attractive.


Congratulations! A very nice watch! I agree with you that the bezel colours are very attractive and how that shade of blue and red simply works! Moreover, the tritium tubes numerals on the dial seem to work well in the overall design layout. Wear it in good health


----------



## slorollin

THE "770"........


----------



## ChiTownTx

Don't know if I'll go through the pre-order process again; 6 months is a very long time to wait but still glad that I did. #15 rockin it on the nato.


----------



## watchobs

Yes, a very happy holiday. This is my first Ball, I love everything about this piece! A man and his toys ;-)

























Congrats to my fellow Roadmaster owners, IMHO Ball did not disapoint.


----------



## BundyBear

watchobs said:


> Yes, a very happy holiday. This is my first Ball, I love everything about this piece! A man and his toys ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14729559
> 
> 
> Congrats to my fellow Roadmaster owners, IMHO Ball did not disapoint.


Very nice pose. All the right colours too!


----------



## slorollin

Good to be home......


----------



## underpar

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Has anyone recently purchased one that can give an estimated wait period?


----------



## KiwiWomble

underpar said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Has anyone recently purchased one that can give an estimated wait period?


@AUTOmaniak was looking to sell theirs



AUTOmaniak said:


> I hated to do it, but I realized that I spent more than I should have this year on watches so mine is now up for sale. I really liked this watch!


----------



## KiwiWomble

double post


----------



## odyseus10

ChiTownTx said:


> Good luck on the December arrival. Mine just got released from customs clearance after a delay and is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I chose the lowest available serial number so I wonder if they are shipping them out in order as they come off the line.


Well mine was #485 and seeing that someone has #700, I would say that they aren't being sent out in order .
I don't know if any other EU customer has received theirs yet??
I certainly won't go for a Swiss pre-order, especially if you unable to cancel the order if they can't deliver on time!!


----------



## slorollin

odyseus10 said:


> Well mine was #485 and seeing that someone has #700, I would say that they aren't being sent out in order .
> I don't know if any other EU customer has received theirs yet??
> I certainly won't go for a Swiss pre-order, especially if you unable to cancel the order if they can't deliver on time!!


I expect everything and everyone to be late every time.


----------



## underpar

diablogt said:


> For some reason no one other than rolex succeeded in a pepsi ceramic bezel. Maybe it is difficult and costly maybe rolex patented it. So if you insist on a ceramic rolex style pepsi then you may need to wait for another 10 years.


A lot of people would argue that Rolex did not succeed either. If you see one in person, the red and blue Rolex ceramic looks more like pink and purple in natural light. I think Steinhart makes the best pepsi ceramic bezel.

I don't know why aluminum bezels have become considered such a downgrade. They have been standard on luxury brands for over 50 years. They look better and, if you manage to damage one, they can be replaced for relatively little money.


----------



## Aggie88

odyseus10 said:


> Well mine was #485 and seeing that someone has #700, I would say that they aren't being sent out in order .
> I don't know if any other EU customer has received theirs yet??
> I certainly won't go for a Swiss pre-order, especially if you unable to cancel the order if they can't deliver on time!!


I don't understand why you would so upset about 1 week here or there when Ball estimated late December as the shipment date. i certainly would have wished that they watches were available immediately upon order but I knew from the get-go it would take at least until December. I am more than satisfied with the finished product. Mine was #53 btw.


----------



## odyseus10

Aggie88 said:


> I don't understand why you would so upset about 1 week here or there when Ball estimated late December as the shipment date. i certainly would have wished that they watches were available immediately upon order but I knew from the get-go it would take at least until December. I am more than satisfied with the finished product. Mine was #53 btw.


It's because Florine promised my order would be expedited and I would receive the watch by the end of December. So the problem I have is that I don't like being lied to.


----------



## underpar

#0001 arrived just in time for NYE. Very sexy watch and very comfortable for a slightly bulky piece. Thank you AUTOmaniac. Cheers all.


----------



## 6speed

can the gmt hand pushers be screwed down? or are they always in that position?


----------



## BundyBear

underpar said:


> #0001 arrived just in time for NYE. Very sexy watch and very comfortable for a slightly bulky piece. Thank you AUTOmaniac. Cheers all.


Congratulations!


----------



## Timezone11

I received #0044 2 days before x-mas. I wrote a detailed review with pictures but due to circumstances my posts were delete by mods and my account closed. However I've rectified the issue and I'm back in business. Sorry, but I don't fell like re-posting my review that was deleted, but I do have a new question.

Can anyone explain why there are 6 minute graduations between the hour markers and not 5? For those of you who have received theirs, the dashes are not indicators for minutes because the minute hand does not land on each one, there would have to be 5 for this to happen.

For example, if you set your time to exactly 1:00 and release the hacking to start the movement, the minute hand will reach the first graduations marker in 40 seconds, not a minute, it will reach the second graduation marker in 1 1/2 minutes. So you can see that these are not meant to be minute markers. So what are they? Do they relate to the GMT function.

I find this extremely puzzling because there is no way to know the exact time when you glance at your watch. With their being 6 dashes you have to guess as to what minutes it is. If you were to be, lets say timing an egg to boil for 3 minutes, if you waited until the second hand was at the 12 o'clock position and lets say the minute hand was in this case exactly on first dash after the 2 o'clock hour marker (what would usually be the 11th minute marker), if you waited for it to reach the fourth dash (what would usually be the 14th minute marker), the time elapsed would only be 2 minutes and 15 seconds, not 3 minutes. There are real world consequences for mistaken these dashes for minute marker indices.

I have called Ball AD's and asked them, but they were not even aware of this issue. I have not seen any mention of this on any forum or from Ball Watch. I sent an email 4 days ago asking for an explanation but have not heard back yet.

Unless Ball has a good explanation and this oddity has a purpose, I will be asking to return my watch for a refund. There is no way I am going to own a watch that I can not tell the exact time when I glance at it. This is why I never buy watches such a Movado with no minute indices let alone a watch that has dashes that fool you into thinking they are minutes markers when they are not.

To add to the mystery, and what makes me believe this is not an error but a design feature which Ball will have to explain to us. If you look at the Vanguard version on the roadmaster, there are only 4 dashes between the hour markers instead of 5. So clearly these dashes are not meant to be minute markers, so what are they? and what function do they serve?

To be fair, hopefully Ball Watch has a good explanation. It makes me hate this otherwise nicely executed watch.


----------



## Timezone11

Sorry, testing.


----------



## underpar

6speed said:


> can the gmt hand pushers be screwed down? or are they always in that position?


They lock but don't screw down. I thought this may be an issue for me but it is not. I don't even notice them.


----------



## underpar

Timezone11 said:


> Can anyone explain why there are 6 minute graduations between the hour markers and not 5? For those of you who have received theirs, the dashes are not indicators for minutes because the minute hand does not land on each one, there would have to be 5 for this to happen.
> 
> reach the second graduation marker in 1 1/2 minutes. So you can see that these are not meant to be minute markers. So what are they? Do they relate to the GMT function.
> 
> I find this extremely puzzling because there is no way to know the exact time when you glance at your watch. With their being 6 dashes you have to guess as to what minutes it is. If you were to be, lets say timing an egg to boil for 3 minutes, if you waited until the second hand was at the 12 o'clock position and lets say the minute hand was in this case exactly on first dash after the 2 o'clock hour marker (what would usually be the 11th minute marker), if you waited for it to reach the fourth dash (what would usually be the 14th minute marker), the time elapsed would only be 2 minutes and 15 seconds, not 3 minutes. There are real world consequences for mistaken these dashes for minute marker indices.


Well the markers you are referring to are not on the dial but on the inner GMT ring which would indicate that they are not minute markers. 
I count five between each hour marker on the dial but, again the markers you are refering to are on the inner GMT ring, not the dial.

I'm confident that Ball knows how many minutes are in an hour so I would gather that this is not an error. I would say they felt that minute markers between the hours would have made the dial too busy. I don't mind it and do not find it difficult tobtell the exact time but that's just my opinion. 
The dial can be seen clearly in the Ball website photos.


----------



## Timezone11

underpar said:


> Well the markers you are referring to are not on the dial but on the inner GMT ring which would indicate that they are not minute markers.
> I count five between each hour marker on the dial but, again the markers you are refering to are on the inner GMT ring, not the dial.
> 
> I'm confident that Ball knows how many minutes are in an hour so I would gather that this is not an error. I would say they felt that minute markers between the hours would have made the dial too busy. I don't mind it and do not find it difficult tobtell the exact time but that's just my opinion.
> The dial can be seen clearly in the Ball website photos.


underpar, so we just purchased a $3,000.00 watch, is it to much to ask that Ball Watch explain to me what function these markers serve and how they are used to be useful. My watch did not come with any specific instructions unless they are on the digital CD. You say, "they are not minute markers." Ok, so what are they? What is their purpose? How Are they used? 999 people who would look at this watch would be fooled into thinking they were minute markers when they are not. Hand this watch to a friend one day and ask him to tell you the exact time the watch reads to the second. Because of this confusing layout, he or she will be wrong more times than not.

You are somewhat mistaken when you say that the exact time can be determined. Yes, if you are familiar with this watch and learn to visually recognize the dial, then sure. You would get used to knowing that even when the second hand is at the 12 o'clock position that the minute hand will not line up any minute indicator. Sort of like with a Movado dial with no markers at all, you have to sort of eyeball the minute hand and visually calculate what minute it is. Of course, with the Movado some don't even have a second hands so knowing the exact time is impossible.

underpar, I guarantee you there will be times when you glance down at this watch and will not be able to tell weather it is 7:33 or 7:34 for example, due to having no dedicated minute markers.

One bit of clarification. I know that most people set their watches by just adjusting the crown to near the exact time and call it a day. I set all my watches to an exact reference time such as an atomic clock. Which is not the point I'm trying to make here, rather that I finely adjust the set the minute hand to fall exactly on a minute indicator as the second hand strikes the 12 hour indicator.


----------



## clarken

The way I see it if the gmt hand is directly over the first minute marker the minute hand should be 20 past the hour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## underpar

Timezone11 said:


> underpar, so we just purchased a $3,000.00 watch, is it to much to ask that Ball Watch explain to me what function these markers serve and how they are used to be useful. My watch did not come with any specific instructions unless they are on the digital CD. You say, "they are not minute markers." Ok, so what are they? What is their purpose? How Are they used? 999 people who would look at this watch would be fooled into thinking they were minute markers when they are not. Hand this watch to a friend one day and ask him to tell you the exact time the watch reads to the second. Because of this confusing layout, he or she will be wrong more times than not.
> 
> You are somewhat mistaken when you say that the exact time can be determined. Yes, if you are familiar with this watch and learn to visually recognize the dial, then sure. You would get used to knowing that even when the second hand is at the 12 o'clock position that the minute hand will not line up any minute indicator. Sort of like with a Movado dial with no markers at all, you have to sort of eyeball the minute hand and visually calculate what minute it is. Of course, with the Movado some don't even have a second hands so knowing the exact time is impossible.
> 
> underpar, I guarantee you there will be times when you glance down at this watch and will not be able to tell weather it is 7:33 or 7:34 for example, due to having no dedicated minute markers.
> 
> One bit of clarification. I know that most people set their watches by just adjusting the crown to near the exact time and call it a day. I set all my watches to an exact reference time such as an atomic clock. Which is not the point I'm trying to make here, rather that I finely adjust the set the minute hand to fall exactly on a minute indicator as the second hand strikes the 12 hour indicator.


I guess it doesn't really matter to me. I studied the website photos and other online images before deciding to purchase and knew there where no minute markers on the dial. I really have no problem telling the time. If I misread the time by half a minute or so, I guess I don't really care. I'm not using it to defuse bombs on or anything. I guess if I were counting on a timepiece for exact timing I would wear a chronograph. I have a Longines Skindiver that has minute markers and really don't ever pay attention to them. I'm not even sure I can see them without reading glasses on anyway.


----------



## underpar

clarken said:


> The way I see it if the gmt hand is directly over the first minute marker the minute hand should be 20 past the hour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the markers in question are part of the inner GMT dial so each marker represents 10 minutes past the hour. The hand being on the first marker would represent 10 minutes past the hour.


----------



## Timezone11

clarken said:


> The way I see it if the gmt hand is directly over the first minute marker the minute hand should be 20 past the hour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I welcome a robust discussion, I disagree. First you say "minute marker", these are not minute markers which prove my point that most people will mistake and assume they are minute markers, they are not. Second, If the GMT hand is directly over the first indicator (notice I do not call it a minute marker), the minute hand would be 1/6 of it's orbit around the dial, or 10 minutes past the hour (1/6 X 60 = 10) to use your terminology. There are 5 indicators dividing the hour markers into 6 sections. So your prediction that it would be 20 past the hour is incorrect. And if you do own this watch you will see that it does not work they way either of us predict. I am looking at my watch right now and running thru various scenarios and it does not work in this way.

My overall point is that I believe Ball Watch will enlighten us as to the proper function of this inner GMT ring. I am just seriously disappointed that it fools one into thinking they are minute markers and renders easy and instant determination of the exact time difficult. I think it is a poor design, and had I known this I would not have purchased the watch.

Once Ball explains to me how this inner ring works I may find that it's function as part of the GMT system outweighs the confusion of the lack of dedicated minute markers to reference the exact time.


----------



## underpar

Timezone11 said:


> If you look at the Vanguard version on the roadmaster, there are only 4 dashes between the hour markers instead of 5. So clearly these dashes are not meant to be minute markers, so what are they? and what function do they serve?
> 
> My watch did not come with any specific instructions unless they are on the digital CD.


The Vanguard version has 3 markers between each hour on the inner GMT ring, not 4. They are only for the second time zone. These markers represent 15 minutes each for the GMT function.

The included DVD is the manual which is also available on the Ball website for download where instructions for all GMT functions can be found for every movement.


----------



## underpar

Timezone11 said:


> Once Ball explains to me how this inner ring works I may find that it's function as part of the GMT system outweighs the confusion of the lack of dedicated minute markers to reference the exact time.


I think Ball expects you to actually read the provided manual and learn how to properly use your new watch and it's 3 time zone functions instead of emailing them and complaining that they do not know how many minutes are in an hour. Again, the pictures on their website clearly showed the dial layout and their user manual is available online to download before purchasing.


----------



## Timezone11

underpar said:


> I think Ball expects you to actually read the provided manual and learn how to properly use your new watch and it's 3 time zone functions instead of emailing them and complaining that they do not know how many minutes are in an hour. Again, the pictures on their website clearly showed the dial layout and their user manual is available online to download before purchasing.


Correct, the Vanguard has 3, which is what i meant to type. And yes, you win. Everything you say is true. I did read the user manual and didn't see any info. specifically on this GMT's function beyond the normal GMT using the outer bezel. I will have to look again. Mystery solved.

My subjective opinion remains the same, (and opinions are like A-holes, everyone has one, and I may be one), is that the inner GMT appears too much like minute markers in there placement. Wish I had caught this before ordering. Every watch I have ever owned has dedicated minute markers, I need them given the hobbies I have and how I use my timepieces. I can always sell it.


----------



## 6speed

honestly i still would rather have 1-minute markers, and i think anyone who look at the watch would assume those were minute markers, if you have to read the manual to be able to decipher what the marking means then i think it's poor design, good design should be intuitively obvious


----------



## milnec

Hi all,
Thanks for posting all your photos!

I asked a question to Ball during the preorder phase, but unfortunately didn’t receive a reply... would anybody be able to answer this, please?

If you use the crown to move the 12-hour hand back past midnight, will the day and date both go back too?

Thank you!


----------



## Timezone11

6speed said:


> honestly i still would rather have 1-minute markers, and i think anyone who look at the watch would assume those were minute markers, if you have to read the manual to be able to decipher what the marking means then i think it's poor design, good design should be intuitively obvious


Exactly!

And I just read thru the manual and there is instructions for the RR1203 caliber, but no mention of the GMT functions or how the inner GMT ring is used. I will admit this is my first GMT watch. I don't have a DVD player anymore, maybe there is a tutorial of this specific GMT and it's complete workings.


----------



## moberf

Deleted


----------



## BundyBear

Timezone11 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> And I just read thru the manual and there is instructions for the RR1203 caliber, but no mention of the GMT functions or how the inner GMT ring is used. I will admit this is my first GMT watch. I don't have a DVD player anymore, maybe there is a tutorial of this specific GMT and it's complete workings.


For what it's worth @Timezone11, I actually agree with you. I feel your pain man, really.

The division markings are neither minutes not proper GMT time divisions so it is a useless marking that is purely for aesthetic purposes and nothing else.

If it was meant to be GMT markings, then it should only have 4 divisions as time offsets are normally in full hours or half hour for places like the Indian sub-continent, Thailand and central Australia.

I have an AeroGMT which has "jumping hour hand" but the steps are in twenty minute steps and that is bloody useless to me when I travel to a place that is GMT +9.5. What is the use to have GMT time scales in 20 minute increments? The designer hadn't thought through the practicalities of the features before committing it to production.

By the way, there is a proper minute track on the AeroGMT.


----------



## Timezone11

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For what it's worth @Timezone11, I actually agree with you. I feel your pain man, really.
> 
> The division markings are neither minutes not proper GMT time divisions so it is a useless marking that is purely for aesthetic purposes and nothing else.
> 
> If it was meant to be GMT markings, then it should only have 4 divisions as time offsets are normally in full hours or half hour for places like the Indian sub-continent, Thailand and central Australia.
> 
> I have an AeroGMT which has "jumping hour hand" but the steps are in twenty minute steps and that is bloody useless to me when I travel to a place that is GMT +9.5. What is the use to have GMT time scales in 20 minute increments? The designer hadn't thought through the practicalities of the features before committing it to production.
> 
> By the way, there is a proper minute track on the AeroGMT.


5 days and counting waiting for Ball Watch to respond to my email.


----------



## Timezone11

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> For what it's worth @Timezone11, I actually agree with you. I feel your pain man, really.
> 
> The division markings are neither minutes not proper GMT time divisions so it is a useless marking that is purely for aesthetic purposes and nothing else.
> 
> If it was meant to be GMT markings, then it should only have 4 divisions as time offsets are normally in full hours or half hour for places like the Indian sub-continent, Thailand and central Australia.
> 
> I have an AeroGMT which has "jumping hour hand" but the steps are in twenty minute steps and that is bloody useless to me when I travel to a place that is GMT +9.5. What is the use to have GMT time scales in 20 minute increments? The designer hadn't thought through the practicalities of the features before committing it to production.
> 
> By the way, there is a proper minute track on the AeroGMT.


5 days and counting waiting for Ball Watch to respond to my email.


----------



## Timezone11

I did a detailed review of this watch with pictures about a week ago. Unfortunately it was deleted because of something unrelated to the review itself. I praised this watch on nearly everything including the addition of micro adjustments to the clasp, the matching the sheen of the titanium to the stainless steel so it looks the same, nailing the bezel colors, bezel movement, and overall Ball fit and finish. But I did ding it for 2 things that I thought were inexcusable and 1 thing that was sloppy QC.

I did this review before I discovered the GMT issues.

The 2 inexcusable issues were, first the divers extension. It is made of thin, pressed metal and is the only metal that is dissimilar looking to the rest of the metal of the watch. It looks like cheap bright glossy chrome. It clamps in with simply a bent piece of metal to provide friction. Thankfully most people will never use this feature and it is totally hidden when not being used.

Second was the fitment of the bracelet end links to the lugs. They are unique and are of an interesting design, however the part that wraps out and around the lug tip to match the width of the bracelet has fitment issues. Not only is there a gap but it's uneven. And this is right out in plain sight.

I've included pictures to illustrate.

The only other issue was that my watch came with the 12 o'clock portion of the bracelet connected to 6 o'clock lug end and vise versa. An easily fixable mistake, but clearly a breakdown of QC.


----------



## BigEmpty

I am so tempted.. Ive been saving $ for seamaster though  arggg


----------



## clerkpalmer

omit


----------



## clerkpalmer

On a related note, is there any way to fine tune the GMT hand or is the quickset the only way? I noticed the jumps are a bit erratic in terms of how far the go.


----------



## underpar

Timezone11 said:


> I did a detailed review of this watch with pictures about a week ago. Unfortunately it was deleted because of something unrelated to the review itself. I praised this watch on nearly everything including the addition of micro adjustments to the clasp, the matching the sheen of the titanium to the stainless steel so it looks the same, nailing the bezel colors, bezel movement, and overall Ball fit and finish. But I did ding it for 2 things that I thought were inexcusable and 1 thing that was sloppy QC.
> 
> I did this review before I discovered the GMT issues.
> 
> The 2 inexcusable issues were, first the divers extension. It is made of thin, pressed metal and is the only metal that is dissimilar looking to the rest of the metal of the watch. It looks like cheap bright glossy chrome. It clamps in with simply a bent piece of metal to provide friction. Thankfully most people will never use this feature and it is totally hidden when not being used.
> 
> Second was the fitment of the bracelet end links to the lugs. They are unique and are of an interesting design, however the part that wraps out and around the lug tip to match the width of the bracelet has fitment issues. Not only is there a gap but it's uneven. And this is right out in plain sight.
> 
> I've included pictures to illustrate.
> 
> The only other issue was that my watch came with the 12 o'clock portion of the bracelet connected to 6 o'clock lug end and vise versa. An easily fixable mistake, but clearly a breakdown of QC.
> 
> View attachment 14751451
> 
> 
> View attachment 14751453


Two things came to mind when I read this post. First, the diver extension is almost identical to my Rolex Sub 16110 so....you know, I think it's ok on this piece.

Second, after reading your posts in this thread I doubt you will ever find a watch that satisfies you, so my advice would be to stop torturing yourself. To call your "inexcusable issues" first World problems would be the understatement of the decade.


----------



## Timezone11

underpar said:


> Two things came to mind when I read this post. First, the diver extension is almost identical to my Rolex Sub 16110 so....you know, I think it's ok on this piece.
> 
> Second, after reading your posts in this thread I doubt you will ever find a watch that satisfies you, so my advice would be to stop torturing yourself. To call your "inexcusable issues" first World problems would be the understatement of the decade.


Two things came to mind when I read this post. But my grandmother taught me if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.

So here'e what I have to say, "crickets"


----------



## Timezone11

underpar said:


> Two things came to mind when I read this post. First, the diver extension is almost identical to my Rolex Sub 16110 so....you know, I think it's ok on this piece.
> 
> Second, after reading your posts in this thread I doubt you will ever find a watch that satisfies you, so my advice would be to stop torturing yourself. To call your "inexcusable issues" first World problems would be the understatement of the decade.


Two things came to mind when I read this post. But my grandmother taught me if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.

So here'e what I have to say, "crickets"


----------



## oscmsw

OK, lets talk about the Roadmaster Marine GMT. I ordered mine in 09 September 2019 and arrived around 20 December 2019. #254. Now I own the Ball Engineer blue moon phase watch and love it! So excitement builds to open my new Ball triple threat watch ( D/D/GMT/COSC ) watch. Gently I open the superb packaging and put it aside and the pop open the box and...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. The first thing I see is the Bezel markings do not line up with the chapter ring tic marks, and the indices do not match the chapter tics and Bezel marks. I said WTF!! at 2899.00 USD and wait time and I get poor QA and the Seiko mismatch ( another story on new Sumo ). I am in a state of shock, then rage! I ask myself self can you live with the mismatch? and self said FT! So the same day the box was opened I emailed Ball with the issue. As of today 7 January 2020, the Watch is still wrapped up and waiting to hear back from Ball. UGG


----------



## BundyBear

oscmsw said:


> lets talk about the Roadmaster Marine GMT. I ordered mine in 09 September 2019 and arrived around 20 December 2019. #254.
> ::
> The first thing I see is the Bezel markings do not line up with the chapter ring tic marks, and the indices do not match the chapter tics and Bezel marks. at 2899.00 USD and....
> ::
> I am in a state of shock, then rage! .


Ouch! That would drive me nuts!

I think Ball will ask you to register your watch first and then claim warranty on it. That's what they got me to do when mine (not the Roadmaster) arrived not working due to the courier man dropping it. However said that, they fixed it and it's been running within COSC since.


----------



## oscmsw

Dogbert,

Yes that issue drives me nuty! Glad yours is fixed! I won't Register and to me for them to fix it and return is like buying a LNIB for 3K...... UGGGGG


----------



## oscmsw

Dogbert,

Yes that issue drives me nuty! Glad yours is fixed! I won't Register and to me for them to fix it and return is like buying a LNIB for 3K...... UGGGGG


----------



## BundyBear

oscmsw said:


> Dogbert,
> 
> Yes that issue drives me nuty! Glad yours is fixed! I won't Register and to me for them to fix it and return is like buying a LNIB for 3K...... UGGGGG


Yeah, I feel your pain man. Really.

But do brace yourself for the answer that they will ask you to send it to a service centre which requires you to register your watch or else the service centre won't work on a watch whose warranty isn't activated.

Members have posted issues before you and from what I hear, Ball Watch won't take the watch back or replace - if that is what you're after.

You can also try calling to speak to someone in the customer service as I did call Ball on the phone previously to make enquires- not warranty related.


----------



## Timezone11

I sent an email with some concerns about this watch. In response I received this:

Hello Scott,

Thank you for your message regarding your order n°47116.
We apologize for the delay in answer. Our company was closed over the last two weeks and we're catching up on emails.

There is no second or minute indication on this model.

The GMT time is on a 24 hour scale, but the normal time is on a 12 hour scale.
This means that the normal time will go around the dial twice in one day (24 hours), but the GMT hand will only go around

For the second time zone, you need to work with the inner bezel that indicates every 20 minutes.
You will see that on every hour, there will be an extra indication on top. (see picture below).

The third timezone can be set up with the outer turning bezel.

Don't hesitate to contact us if we can be of any further assistance.

Kind Regards,

Florine

I have responded to that email by sending the following:

Florine,

Thank you for the response. I now better understand the markings and features of this time piece. However, maybe you should publish or post a video of just how this watch's GMT functions are used. There is starting to emerge a general confusion of the use of the 3 time zone feature and it's markings. In fact, on the watch forum "Watchuseek" there is a thread named "Ball - Roadmaster Marine GMT" that has brought up this watch and it's functions. It is trending towards being negative due to the lack of understanding of it's design and function.

I'm not sure if this post is about a defect or simply not understanding the watch's markings, but I will list it here for you to read and, of course, you can visit the forum yourself to read it in full.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/ball-roadmaster-marine-gmt-4968565-17.html

Post #164 reads:

OK, lets talk about the Roadmaster Marine GMT. I ordered mine in 09 September 2019 and arrived around 20 December 2019. #254. Now I own the Ball Engineer blue moon phase watch and love it! So excitement builds to open my new Ball triple threat watch ( D/D/GMT/COSC ) watch. Gently I open the superb packaging and put it aside and the pop open the box and...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. The first thing I see is the Bezel markings do not line up with the chapter ring tic marks, and the indices do not match the chapter tics and Bezel marks. I said WTF!! at 2899.00 USD and wait time and I get poor QA and the Seiko mismatch ( another story on new Sumo ). I am in a state of shock, then rage! I ask myself self can you live with the mismatch? and self said FT! So the same day the box was opened I emailed Ball with the issue. As of today 7 January 2020, the Watch is still wrapped up and waiting to hear back from Ball. UGG

I hope hope this helps we who have purchased this watch understand it better and identify if there is a "one off" defect with this individuals watch or a general misunderstanding of the markings and how to properly use it's features.

I no longer have a dog in this hunt as I have sold mine.


----------



## Timezone11

delete


----------



## Timezone11

Florine @ Ball Watch just replied back:

Hello Scott,

Thank you for your message and your feedback that I've transferred to our marketing team.

Don't hesitate to contact us if I can be of any further assistance.
Kind Regards,

Florine


In case anyone is curious, I sold this watch because I just can't own a watch that does not have minute and second indications. I think I mentioned this in an earlier post, that had I known this I would have never ordered it. Strictly subjective reasons, otherwise a decent watch if it floats your boat.


----------



## Timezone11

delete


----------



## clerkpalmer

My gmt hand runs about 10 minutes slow. Since there is no way to dial in the gmt hand Other than the quickset there doesn’t appear to be any way to fix this. Is this common? Should I just live with it? Or send back to ball?


----------



## BundyBear

clerkpalmer said:


> My gmt hand runs about 10 minutes slow. Since there is no way to dial in the gmt hand Other than the quickset there doesn't appear to be any way to fix this. Is this common? Should I just live with it? Or send back to ball?


Hi @clerkpalmer, Do you mean it has been continuously offset 10 minutes or it runs 10 minutes slow over a day and thus becoming 20 minutes slower by the second day and 30 minutes by the third day etc..,?


----------



## tmvu13

well, looks like Ball is coming out with a new color combination for this--black and blue ceramic bezel. Not surprise eh? Looks nice.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/en/rmmgmtc


----------



## tmvu13

oops silly double post


----------



## oscmsw

All,
Update to my Roadmaster Marine GMT. Sent the watch to Time Innovation in NYC a week ago. Today I was informed that my watch is going back to the ball factory Monday to become a case study. Humm, design flaw?? FM!


----------



## clerkpalmer

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> clerkpalmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My gmt hand runs about 10 minutes slow. Since there is no way to dial in the gmt hand Other than the quickset there doesn't appear to be any way to fix this. Is this common? Should I just live with it? Or send back to ball?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @clerkpalmer, Do you mean it has been continuously offset 10 minutes or it runs 10 minutes slow over a day and thus becoming 20 minutes slower by the second day and 30 minutes by the third day etc..,?
Click to expand...

The former. It keeps time fine but I can't get it lined up with the hour hand properly. I was able to improve it a bit using small presses of the jumpers so now it's tracking about 5 minutes ahead of the hour hand.


----------



## BundyBear

clerkpalmer said:


> The former. It keeps time fine but I can't get it lined up with the hour hand properly. I was able to improve it a bit using small presses of the jumpers so now it's tracking about 5 minutes ahead of the hour hand.


Must be something to do when they set the hands. Call in the warranty if you feel that you can't live with it.


----------



## j-san

tmvu13 said:


> well, looks like Ball is coming out with a new color combination for this--black and blue ceramic bezel. Not surprise eh? Looks nice.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/en/rmmgmtc


I do like the looks of the blue and black. From the looks of the website, it appears they changed the bracelet clasp for the blue/black model? Maybe I'm just not seeing it, but it looks different from the red/blue bracelet clasp. I do like the Roadmaster clasp with micro adjust and hope this one would have the same type. Very tempted to order the blue/black version.


----------



## hogwldfltr

oscmsw said:


> All,
> Update to my Roadmaster Marine GMT. Sent the watch to Time Innovation in NYC a week ago. Today I was informed that my watch is going back to the ball factory Monday to become a case study. Humm, design flaw?? FM!


The design flaw is 72 minutes/seconds per 360 degrees. Are they going to take care of that?


----------



## hogwldfltr

oscmsw said:


> All,
> Update to my Roadmaster Marine GMT. Sent the watch to Time Innovation in NYC a week ago. Today I was informed that my watch is going back to the ball factory Monday to become a case study. Humm, design flaw?? FM!


The design flaw is 72 minutes/seconds per 360 degrees. Are they going to take care of that?


----------



## arok

I've been researching this watch and their reply with the no second or minute indicator on this watch... can we not just assume the space between markings on the chapter ring is the minute/seconds market? They're trying to do too much w/the chapter ring, but it seems like that's one way to look at the problem.


----------



## j-san

Given the choice, I would have preferred to keep the chapter ring marks for the minutes on the bevel side and leave the GMT markings as the 30minute mark on the flat top. However, the spaces between the markings work just fine for me. The space between the marks appears to be the same width as the tip of the minute hand so it slots in visually to my eyes. I've already pre-ordered the black/blue ceramic bezel model.


----------



## Aggie88

Different subject...has anyone taken their watch int the water? Does one have to do anything with the GMT pushers to ensure water resistance?


----------



## Super4

hogwldfltr said:


> oscmsw said:
> 
> 
> 
> All,
> Update to my Roadmaster Marine GMT. Sent the watch to Time Innovation in NYC a week ago. Today I was informed that my watch is going back to the ball factory Monday to become a case study. Humm, design flaw?? FM!
> 
> 
> 
> The design flaw is 72 minutes/seconds per 360 degrees. Are they going to take care of that?
Click to expand...

Observing the dial again, i think the sections between each markers are indicators for the minutes, rather the markers themselves. This makes sense as there exactly 4 sections separating each hour indicator.

I agree its confusing, but its just a matter of perspectives. We are just too used to markers indicating the minutes on a dial.


----------



## slorollin

Aggie88 said:


> Different subject...has anyone taken their watch int the water? Does one have to do anything with the GMT pushers to ensure water resistance?


You go first. I'll hold your beer. LOL

According to the manual the pushers should be in their locked positions, then you're good to 200m. So far, mine has been submerged in the kitchen sink and I wore it in the rain once. It dried with a water spot on the crystal.......sigh


----------



## Aggie88

slorollin said:


> You go first. I'll hold your beer. LOL
> 
> According to the manual the pushers should be in their locked positions, then you're good to 200m. So far, mine has been submerged in the kitchen sink and I wore it in the rain once. It dried with a water spot on the crystal.......sigh
> 
> View attachment 14949549


Ouch If you have some water inside the watch, get it to a watchmaker ASAP.


----------



## slorollin

Aggie88 said:


> Ouch If you have some water inside the watch, get it to a watchmaker ASAP.


No, no, the watch is fine. That water is all on the outside. The water spot was on the surface. Joke.

Mine will be getting plenty wet, but not for a couple months yet.


----------



## Aggie88

Ok. Cool. Dumb question...how do you lock the GMT pushers?


----------



## slorollin

Aggie88 said:


> Ok. Cool. Dumb question...how do you lock the GMT pushers?


Rotate them 1/4 turn in any direction. It will fall into a detent and then the pusher cannot be depressed. It's a very ingenious and simple system. The manual describes it in detail. Oris is justifiably proud of that little feature.


----------



## BundyBear

deleted.


----------



## Black5

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Kvam

Aggie88 said:


> Ok. Cool. Dumb question...how do you lock the GMT pushers?


Same dumb question for me...


----------



## Aggie88

Kvam said:


> Same dumb question for me...


Hey Kvam, did you see the earlier answer? You just turn the pushers a quarter turn and then the pushers cannot be depressed. You won't feel a click or be able to tighten them like a screw down pusher, though.


----------



## Edwardc

Almost bought this earlier this year. I have yet to own a Ball watch and still looking


----------



## Kvam

Aggie88 said:


> Hey Kvam, did you see the earlier answer? You just turn the pushers a quarter turn and then the pushers cannot be depressed. You won't feel a click or be able to tighten them like a screw down pusher, though.


Yes, I did. Thanks. Just too much time working from home, so was posting that I agreed with the question...


----------



## Kvam

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## [email protected]

I pre-ordered a Roadmaster Marine GMT (Blue/Black) back in January. At that time the expected delivery was June-July 2020. I just sent off an email to Ball to check if they were currently in production since I know that Rolex and a few other watch companies have suspended production due to the COVID-19 pandemic. Anybody know if Ball watches are still being delivered? I also see on the Ball website that the Roadmaster Marine GMT is now available in Green/Black which is also very nice looking. I saw here some discussion about the bezel being made of aluminum on the Red/Blue version. The bezel on the Blue/Black and Green/Black are both ceramic.


----------



## [email protected]

Just received an email from Florine at Ball. Ball watches are still in production with additional protection from the pandemic for the watchmakers. The ETA for the Blue/Black Roadmaster Marine GMT is still June-July 2020. Good news!


----------



## Coloneltom

Very cool piece from an under appreciated brand. Personally I would go for the black dial version.


----------



## m j b

oscmsw said:


> The first thing I see is the Bezel markings do not line up with the chapter ring tic marks


I suspect that this person has never had a GMT before, and so was confused. But I never heard of a "chapter ring" and don't know what tic marks he/she says didn't line up. I am always open to being educated...



[email protected] said:


> Just received an email from Florine at Ball. Ball watches are still in production with additional protection from the pandemic for the watchmakers. The ETA for the Blue/Black Roadmaster Marine GMT is still June-July 2020. Good news!


That's awesome! I was about to buy the Pepsi version until I saw the blue one, and that's the one I want! Nothing wrong with the red, but I do prefer the ceramic bezel.


----------



## bradbaldwin11

Nice watch. Like the blue one.


----------



## Dive Watch Guy

That's one sharp looking watch, just put Ball on my radar.


----------



## percysmith

*Does the bracelet "curve" (flex)?*

I visited the Ball HK office on Thursday to try on a Ball Roadmaster GMT model. I was initially excited by the specs on paper; but I was thrown by the fit of the bracelet:









I truly was shaking a bit when walking out of the HK office.
Today I walked into a HK AD and tried an AeroGMT II in lieu:









No such problem.
Both still have their plastics on, so I don't think we can attribute the Roadmaster GMT's problems to the plastic.

Is this something I can't fix on the Roadmaster GMT?
Due to skin problems I have to stick with bracelet. Could I replace it?

Thanks for any thoughts in advance.


----------



## 92gli

No, you can't fix it. Many of Ball's bracelets are overly rigid but it's not the plastic. One of the problems is those completely unnecessary end link design that extends the lugs and prevents the bracelet from articulating more. It's another case of ball ruining a nice design with some dumb idea that makes wearing it less comfortable. 
Also pay attention to the case designs, which are polar opposites. The aero gmt is the engineer hydrocarbon case. It has deeply sloped lugs that drop below the plane of the caseback when viewed from the side. The Roadmaster has a flat case profile and an unnecessarily thick caseback that props it up on top of your wrist. Since you appear to have a fairly round wrist the second one might be more comfortable for you.


----------



## percysmith

92gli said:


> The aero gmt is the engineer hydrocarbon case. It has deeply sloped lugs that drop below the plane of the caseback when viewed from the side. The Roadmaster has a flat case profile and an unnecessarily thick caseback that props it up on top of your wrist. Since you appear to have a fairly round wrist the second one might be more comfortable for you.


Many thanks

"second one" as in Engineer Hydrocarbon with sloped lugs (I noticed) or Roadmaster with unnecessary think caseback?


----------



## 92gli

percysmith said:


> Many thanks
> 
> "second one" as in Engineer Hydrocarbon with sloped lugs (I noticed) or Roadmaster with unnecessary think caseback?


Sorry. 2nd photo. The engineer hydrocarbon


----------



## emsmkivgolf

Absolutely loving these Ball watches. I just ordered 3 watches but if I can sell a couple Seikos, I may just have to add this to my collection.


----------



## slorollin

*Re: Does the bracelet "curve" (flex)?*



percysmith said:


> I visited the Ball HK office on Thursday to try on a Ball Roadmaster GMT model. I was initially excited by the specs on paper; but I was thrown by the fit of the bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 15064633
> 
> 
> I truly was shaking a bit when walking out of the HK office.
> Today I walked into a HK AD and tried an AeroGMT II in lieu:
> 
> View attachment 15064635
> 
> 
> No such problem.
> Both still have their plastics on, so I don't think we can attribute the Roadmaster GMT's problems to the plastic.
> 
> Is this something I can't fix on the Roadmaster GMT?
> Due to skin problems I have to stick with bracelet. Could I replace it?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts in advance.


I think it may have to do with the shape of your wrist. Mine fits fine. Though I will say that it wears the biggest of any 40mm in my collection.


----------



## Lucifer656

I pre-ordered a Roadmaster Marine GMT (Blue/Black) back in January. At that time the expected delivery was June-July 2020. I just sent off an email to Ball to check if they were currently in production since I know that Rolex and a few other watch companies have suspended production due to the COVID-19 pandemic. Anybody know if Ball watches are still being delivered? I also see on the Ball website that the Roadmaster Marine GMT is now available in Green/Black which is also very nice looking. I saw here some discussion about the bezel being made of aluminum on the Red/Blue version. The bezel on the Blue/Black and Green/Black are both ceramic.


----------



## watchobs

Lucifer656 said:


> I pre-ordered a Roadmaster Marine GMT (Blue/Black) back in January. At that time the expected delivery was June-July 2020. I just sent off an email to Ball to check if they were currently in production since I know that Rolex and a few other watch companies have suspended production due to the COVID-19 pandemic. Anybody know if Ball watches are still being delivered? I also see on the Ball website that the Roadmaster Marine GMT is now available in Green/Black which is also very nice looking. I saw here some discussion about the bezel being made of aluminum on the Red/Blue version. The bezel on the Blue/Black and Green/Black are both ceramic.


 I had some similar concerns for seeing my order arrive before the Christmas holiday's and when I e-mailed Ball (via the original Ball order confirmation e-mail) and included my order number, I got a pretty quick response from "Florine" notifying me of the status of my order. Even in the current Covid19 state we're all in, I'm pretty sure you should be hearing back from Ball pretty soon. In regards to the bezel on the blue/red dial, it is a "marine grade" aluminum bezel. Best of luck in your query!


----------



## swong13

I pre-ordered the Blue/Black Roadmaster Marine GMT back in January. At that time the expected delivery date was June/July. June is almost over. Has anyone that pre-ordered the Blue/Black version received their watch yet?


----------



## Budman2k

swong13 said:


> I pre-ordered the Blue/Black Roadmaster Marine GMT back in January. At that time the expected delivery date was June/July. June is almost over. Has anyone that pre-ordered the Blue/Black version received their watch yet?


Any word yet on when the Roadmaster will be available? I've been checking the Ball webpage but it's still pre-order.


----------



## emsmkivgolf

Can’t wait to see some of these fresh off the floor. I am only hesitant to buy now because I want to see them in person first but that Batman roadmaster is a beauty. Even fascinated by the black/green as well. Can’t wait for people to get them in hand and start posting their pictures.


----------



## swong13

I'm still waiting for mine. I was just looking at the Ball website and it said that the bezel on the Red/Blue Roadmaster Marine GMT is now ceramic (where it used to be aluminum).


----------



## swong13

And there is now a Black/Brown version of the Roadmaster Marine GMT. I'm still happy with my Black/Blue order but the Green/Black is very interesting also.


----------



## Budman2k

swong13 said:


> And there is now a Black/Brown version of the Roadmaster Marine GMT. I'm still happy with my Black/Blue order but the Green/Black is very interesting also.


I was also very tempted by the Black/Green. I hope they start shipping soon. I didn't pre-order because no one could give me a good estimate of when they would ship.


----------



## nglasi98

Just traded for one of these and honestly I went iinto it thinking "well i can try out the tritium tubes" and flip it but honestly im blown away bu the build quality and I love the weight. Only quibles are i am slightly nervous about the pushers coming unlocked when under water (anyone have this problem?) and the lugs are Nomos Club long. Just ordered an Erika's Original Mirage strap with red sticthing and im pysched to put it on that.


----------



## Philip H

underpar said:


> Well the markers you are referring to are not on the dial but on the inner GMT ring which would indicate that they are not minute markers.
> I count five between each hour marker on the dial but, again the markers you are refering to are on the inner GMT ring, not the dial.
> 
> I'm confident that Ball knows how many minutes are in an hour so I would gather that this is not an error. I would say they felt that minute markers between the hours would have made the dial too busy. I don't mind it and do not find it difficult tobtell the exact time but that's just my opinion.
> The dial can be seen clearly in the Ball website photos.


On mine (#10), thé minute hand is not pointing at any marker when sharp on the minute but right in the middle of 2markers. Time is exact and easy to read.


----------



## swong13

I just received an email from Ball. Due to the impact of the pandemic, my order for a Blue/Black Roadmaster Marine GMT that was originally scheduled to be delivered in June/July has been pushed back to September.


----------



## singlemalt_18

[email protected] said:


> ... I saw here some discussion about the bezel being made of aluminum on the Red/Blue version. The bezel on the Blue/Black and Green/Black are both ceramic.


The Ball website clearly says the bezel is ceramic under specs on the red/blue (now under pre-order); is this a change?

*Case Material*


Titanium
Bi-directional rotating ceramic bezel, illuminated with Super LumiNova
Sapphire crystal transparent case back


----------



## bogibbes

swong13 said:


> I just received an email from Ball. Due to the impact of the pandemic, my order for a Blue/Black Roadmaster Marine GMT that was originally scheduled to be delivered in June/July has been pushed back to September.


Be prepared for it to take MUCH longer than that. My Roadmaster Vanguard, which was pre-ordered in October and initially scheduled for a March/April delivery, has still not shipped. I wouldn't hold your breath that you'll receive your pre-order before December.


----------



## singlemalt_18

bogibbes said:


> Be prepared for it to take MUCH longer than that. My Roadmaster Vanguard, which was pre-ordered in October and initially scheduled for a March/April delivery, has still not shipped. I wouldn't hold your breath that you'll receive your pre-order before December.


Did (do) they process the full payment at time of order? I'm getting ready to pull trigger on the red, white & blue Roadmaster and have not done a pre-order before.


----------



## bogibbes

singlemalt_18 said:


> Did (do) they process the full payment at time of order? I'm getting ready to pull trigger on the red, white & blue Roadmaster and have not done a pre-order before.


They take payment in full at the time the pre-order is placed.


----------



## swong13

singlemalt_18 said:


> The Ball website clearly says the bezel is ceramic under specs on the red/blue (now under pre-order); is this a change?
> 
> *Case Material*
> 
> 
> Titanium
> Bi-directional rotating ceramic bezel, illuminated with Super LumiNova
> Sapphire crystal transparent case back


Yes, this is a change. The original Red/Blue Roadmaster Marine GMT's (which were released) had an aluminum bezel. Subsequent versions (Blue/Black, Green/Black, and Brown/Black) all will have ceramic bezels and are currently on pre-order. It appears that they are changing the Red/Blue to a ceramic bezel and it is also now in pre-order.


----------



## singlemalt_18

A question for anybody already in possession of one of the new RMM GMTs:

Since the mystery of the "72 minutes per hour" watch is now relegated to the annals of Swiss Urban Legend, I assume the "tics" are tied to the function of the new GMT push-button controls. Am I correct to assume that the incremental +/- change per "click" of the set buttons moves the GMT indicator by 1/3 of an hour? (3 clicks = 1 hour)

If that is the case, it would all seem to make perfect sense?

Thanks in advance for any comments that can clarify.


----------



## singlemalt_18

singlemalt_18 said:


> A question for anybody already in possession of one of the new RMM GMTs:
> 
> Since the mystery of the "72 minutes per hour" watch is now relegated to the annals of Swiss Urban Legend, I assume the "tics" are tied to the function of the new GMT push-button controls. Am I correct to assume that the incremental +/- change per "click" of the set buttons moves the GMT indicator by 1/3 of an hour? (3 clicks = 1 hour)
> 
> If that is the case, it would all seem to make perfect sense?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments that can clarify.


I pulled the trigger yesterday on the new Roadmaster; delivery is expected to be Jan/Feb 2021. I requested #219.


----------



## swong13

Singlemalt-

Congratulations. What color did you decide on?

BTW... I believe that you are correct about the "tic" marks being 20 minute intervals on the GMT scale. Especially since the markings associated the the "tic" marks are the GMT hours 2, 4, 6, ...24.


----------



## singlemalt_18

swong13 said:


> Singlemalt-
> Congratulations. What color did you decide on?


They had me with the Red, White & Blue face.


----------



## slorollin

swong13 said:


> Singlemalt-
> 
> Congratulations. What color did you decide on?
> 
> BTW... I believe that you are correct about the "tic" marks being 20 minute intervals on the GMT scale. Especially since the markings associated the the "tic" marks are the GMT hours 2, 4, 6, ...24.


Ding, ding, ding! Winnah, winnah, chicken dinnah!


----------



## singlemalt_18

swong13 said:


> Singlemalt-
> BTW... I believe that you are correct about the "tic" marks being 20 minute intervals on the GMT scale. Especially since the markings associated the the "tic" marks are the GMT hours 2, 4, 6, ...24.


So does anyone know the final piece of the puzzle? What is the incremental +/- change per "click" of the GMT set buttons? Does one click move the GMT hand 1/3 of a GMT hour? (The animated graphic promo appears to make the moves look like an entire GMT hour per click, which seems irrationally large for such a complication.) Feedback from anyone with one already on the wrist would be great.


----------



## swong13

singlemalt_18 said:


> So does anyone know the final piece of the puzzle? What is the incremental +/- change per "click" of the GMT set buttons? Does one click move the GMT hand 1/3 of a GMT hour? (The animated graphic promo appears to make the moves look like an entire GMT hour per click, which seems irrationally large for such a complication.) Feedback from anyone with one already on the wrist would be great.


This is just a guess since I won't have my Marine GMT until September. I'm guessing that the set buttons will move the GMT hand by an entire hour but the position of the hand will be offset to correspond to the minute hand. For example: If the actual time is 20 minutes past the hour, the set buttons will move the GMT hand from one "20 minutes past the hour" to the next "20 minutes past the hour". Again, this is just a guess until mine gets here.


----------



## singlemalt_18

swong13 said:


> This is just a guess since I won't have my Marine GMT until September... this is just a guess until mine gets here.


I think your take on it is very interesting, since my thought was not inclined for that large a move; I'll keep a look-out for your update in Sept. (BTW - What color did you choose?)


----------



## swong13

singlemalt_18 said:


> I think your take on it is very interesting, since my thought was not inclined for that large a move; I'll keep a look-out for your update in Sept. (BTW - What color did you choose?)


I'm basing my guess by the way the GMT hand on my Bremont Boeing (the watch in my avatar) works. Turning the crown to set the GMT hand causes the GMT hand to jump 1 hour. It takes 24 jumps to circumnavigate the face. When the minute hand aligns with 12 the GMT hand aligns with a mark on the GMT dial. When the hour hand moves, the GMT hand also moves incrementally.

I chose the Black/Blue with the Black dial. Supposed to be here in September.


----------



## Curr

All pre-orders are supposed to be shipped by end of September and this is from Florine, who is one of their CS reps. Can't wait for my black / blue w/ blue dial, ordered in Feb. Not a fan of the wait after paying full price, but it is what it is.


----------



## swong13

Thanks, Curr. Now I can start getting excited as the anticipation builds.


----------



## swong13

FYI...Just received an email from Ball notifying me that my Roadmaster Marine GMT has left the factory and is on the way to me via FedEx. I checked the tracking information and my watch is currently in France.


----------



## swong13

It's here! Cleared Customs yesterday and delivered this morning. I'm very pleased. The blue is a bit brighter and lighter than I expected but I like it. I bought this to be my perfect travel watch. I can display 3 time zones and the micro gas tubes allow me to look at my watch in the middle of the night and know what time it is.


----------



## slorollin

Beautiful! Congrats. They're wonderful watches.


----------



## BundyBear

swong13 said:


> It's here! Cleared Customs yesterday and delivered this morning. I'm very pleased. The blue is a bit brighter and lighter than I expected but I like it. I bought this to be my perfect travel watch. I can display 3 time zones and the micro gas tubes allow me to look at my watch in the middle of the night and know what time it is.
> 
> View attachment 15477134
> View attachment 15477134


Congratulations! Very nice indeed


----------



## Budman2k

Looks Great! The blue is a bit brighter than the stock photos I've seen. Looks good though.

Enjoy!
Budman


----------



## singlemalt_18

Congrats! Very nice and coming in at anticipated delivery expectations.

Question about the plungers; do they lock down in the "in" position? I believe I read that somewhere... perhaps a pic if possible, thanks! Congratulations again and wear it in good health and cheer!


----------



## slorollin

singlemalt_18 said:


> Congrats! Very nice and coming in at anticipated delivery expectations.
> 
> Question about the plungers; do they lock down in the "in" position? I believe I read that somewhere... perhaps a pic if possible, thanks! Congratulations again and wear it in good health and cheer!


They lock in the extended position. We're talking maybe 32th inch of travel for actuation. 1/4 turn in either direction to lock them.


----------



## swong13

Thanks, Y'all for congratulations. 

Singlemalt: The answer to your question is that the GMT pushers advance the GMT hand 1 GMT hour.

Curr: Did you receive your Black/Blue Blue Dial yet?

Budman2K: I agree. The blue of the bezel is lighter and brighter than the stock photo. I kinda like it. In the stock photo the blue of the bezel is the same blue as the GMT hand, the second hand, and the chapter ring. In my watch, the GMT hand, the second hand, and the chapter ring look like the blue in the photo.


----------



## Curr

swong13 said:


> Thanks, Y'all for congratulations.
> 
> Singlemalt: The answer to your question is that the GMT pushers advance the GMT hand 1 GMT hour.
> 
> Curr: Did you receive your Black/Blue Blue Dial yet?
> 
> Budman2K: I agree. The blue of the bezel is lighter and brighter than the stock photo. I kinda like it. In the stock photo the blue of the bezel is the same blue as the GMT hand, the second hand, and the chapter ring. In my watch, the GMT hand, the second hand, and the chapter ring look like the blue in the photo.


Tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Curr

So I've had it a little over a week now, and I'll post some thoughts. 
For reference I'll compare it to my Tudor Black Bay Heritage GMT.

Keep in mind reading the "criticisms" that follow that I had to go SUPER DUPER nit picky to find things to 'complain' about. Make no mistake I love this watch and I think it's great for the money.

I like the ceramic bezel a lot, compared to the matte of the Tudor. That said, there is a TINY amount of slop in the bezel clicks on the Ball, and none on the Tudor. Slight win for Ball, given the price difference (~$1000 USD)
The lume, this isn't even in question, it's why we love Ball, it's amazing. The SuperLuminova on the bezel is very well done, and since it's new, catches light very easily. Slam dunk for Ball.
Bands... I do love the butterfly style clasp on the Ball, but overall the Tudor bracelet feels a bit silkier with the standard Oyster style catch. Call this a wash.
Winding, which I wouldn't have thought of to write about, but it was very noticeable. The Ball requires noticeably more effort, and doesn't feel nearly as smooth. Does this mean anything? Not sure, just something that stood out to me, but it's a clear win on the Tudor. 
Polishing / cases.... tie. Both are superbly done, and the Ball has nice little touches where the satin / high polish alternate, and it looks great. Tudor has typical attention to detail and looks great.
Another thing I noticed, my "Day" display, is just SLIGHTLY to the right too much for my taste. I had to spin it through all the days under a lab microscope (I'm a RF EE) to see it clearly, but it did bother me a little bit. I feel the the font could be darkened a little bit to be slightly more legible. Win for Tudor, dead center, and easy to read. 
Case back... Clear Ball win for the exhibition back watch case. Love these.
Price... $1000 cheaper. 'nuff said.
Ease of setting, another win for the Ball. I have to check the manual for the Tudor, or take a couple minutes fiddling with it to remember which stop and which direction does what.

Winner: Ball RoadMaster Marine GMT in my informal off the cuff shootout.


----------



## swong13

Congrats, Curr! BTW...I agree about the day-of-the-week being slightly off center. Still love the watch. Haven't taken it off since I received mine.


----------



## Tyger77

I just got the black/blue watch, and noticed some issues with the pushers:

1) The 10 o'clock pusher feels mushy occasionally. Sometimes, it doesn't depress fully and consequently it does not advance by 1 full hour. Instead, it gets stuck between hours as shown.
2) 8 o'clock pusher feels ok so far, no mushy feeling and has a satisfying click throughout. 
3) Pressing 10 o'clock pusher moves the hour hand. What happens is that the hour hand may not be fully aligned with the hour e.g. at 12 o'clock, it sticks out a little to the right from under the minute hand. 

Anyone else encountered such issues? I am wondering if its normal (since its a new module, and hence lacks refinement) or do I have an issue with my watch. 

Grateful for your comments and observations.


----------



## singlemalt_18

Tyger77 said:


> I just got the black/blue watch, and noticed some issues with the pushers...
> 
> ...since its a new module, and hence lacks refinement


Congrats on a great choice, but based on the pic you provided the alignment does not look good at all. I am awaiting arrival of the R, W & Blueface version and I am terribly disappointed to see this issue you have with your new watch. It does NOT speak well for their QC.

Regardless of the new functionality of the pushers, no one purchasing one of these should expect that more "refinements" will be come later. Unfortunately, you will need to contact Ball, & will likely need to wait even longer to begin enjoying your new watch. It is very disappointing and I'm sorry you'll need to deal with something like this. Please do keep us updated with your communications.


----------



## Kvam

I am still debating on the black faced, green and black bezel version. Has anyone here gotten one? Any pics?

Thanks.


----------



## singlemalt_18

Pre-order update:
I placed my order (and paid) for the R,W & Blueface RGMT at the end of last July 2020. My initial/original projected delivery date was estimated to be a full 6-7 months anticipating shipping in Jan/Feb 2021. I've been patient and I'm not complaining. I made my first inquiry to Ball once we ticked into February, and this was the meat of the timely response I received from Florine:

"Your timepiece is in production and we estimate that shipment will start at the end of this month and be completed within March.
Please be reassured that there is no issue with your timepiece, the extra waiting time is caused by an overload on our workshop."

I assume this oddly worded response indicates I should actually receive it before the end of March. I am content to wait it out, so long as the watch I receive is without flaw or issues. In other words, I expect the same quality and experience from the purchase of my first Ball (NM2026C-S2CA-BK Ball Engineer II Arabic Chronometer Men's Watch) over 8 years ago.

I am curious just how much demand they are seeing world wide from the online/pre-order strategy? That would be very interesting to know.


----------



## m j b

singlemalt_18 said:


> Pre-order update:


Thanks for the update. I actually "bought" a pre-order last year, and then changed my mind (Covid, etc.) and cancelled. Now I'm looking again, and I see that it's still "in progress" although maybe sooner rather than later.

I'm leaning toward the Pepsi: Blue & Red with the black face. Probably because I've already got blue watches and black watches, and I want a bit more color. I'm still not convinced, and unfortunately, my local AD no longer carries Ball.

Natch I'd prefer the Rolex Pepsi, but the odds of actually buying from my AD at MSRP are low. And even then, it's still $9K which is a fair amount of money...


----------



## Steverino 417

I'm thinking about this one now that I've decided to sell another office GMT in my collection - I definitely prefer the Batman bezel, but not sure if the black dial or blue dial will be my thing. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## singlemalt_18

I finally received notice this week that my Roadmaster GMT has been shipped! Maybe someone here who has already received a pre-order delivery from Ball can give an indication if this is normal to the overseas shipping process. Following the package tracking, and upon arrival in US, it appears the following warning is now showing the package is halted citing the following message:

Shipment requires a Commercial Invoice.
Recommended action: Shipment requires a Commercial Invoice.
*Description provided is insufficient to classify commodity.
Recommended action: Shipper or Importer must provide a more detailed description of goods.*
Manufacturer name and address or manufacturer identification code (MID) for each commodity required.
Recommended action: Shipper or Importer must provide manufacturer name and address or manufacturer identification code (MID).

I have reached out to Ball on this, but this doesn't seem like a usual & customary part of the import process; anyone have thoughts?


----------



## m j b

I've bought stuff from overseas (Europe) several times, some of which have gotten stuck in customs awaiting payment but never see anything like this. Looks like they forgot to mention what was in the package.

Best of luck. I did decide to reorder the GMT Pepsi a few months ago, but then with no word on ETA and deciding that I could use the funds for something else, I cancelled it just this week. Looks like I should have been a smidgen more patient.

Oh well.


----------



## The Rook

A question for any of you in the USA that have received your pre-order directly from Ball:

Where you charged any customs / import fees?


----------



## singlemalt_18

The Rook said:


> A question for any of you in the USA that have received your pre-order directly from Ball:
> 
> Where you charged any customs / import fees?


According to Ball the answer is supposed to be "NO"; here is from their shipping report:

FedEx might contact you to complete form 5106 for US Customs and Border Protection (CBP) as the value of your timepiece is above USD $2500.
*Please be ensured that all shipping fees and taxes have been covered at the moment of payment and that nothing else is left to pay*.


----------



## The Rook

singlemalt_18 said:


> According to Ball the answer is supposed to be "NO"; here is from their shipping report:
> 
> FedEx might contact you to complete form 5106 for US Customs and Border Protection (CBP) as the value of your timepiece is above USD $2500.
> *Please be ensured that all shipping fees and taxes have been covered at the moment of payment and that nothing else is left to pay*.


Thanks! I'm about to pre-order the Hurricane Hunters.


----------



## singlemalt_18

So, a VERY quick response from Ball: (emphasis mine)

*Thank you for your message.

I just forwarded again to FedEx the commercial invoice which seemed to be missing. 

The parcel should, therefore, be cleared any time soon.

We hope you will like your new BALL timepiece!

Best Regards,

Célia*

I'm glad I kept up with the tracking and was able to inform them about the issue. I assume Fed Ex would have gotten back to Ball, but this will very likely prevent further delay.


----------



## singlemalt_18

This is officially becoming very frustrating and I must vent. Despite the quick response at end of last week from Celia at Ball to remedy the shipping glitch, it appears that more than 72 hours later, Fed Ex tracking still shows the delay/hold on the package...??? The following message is still there: *Recommended action: Shipper or Importer must provide a more detailed description of goods.*

It has not moved since arriving in the US more than 3 days ago. I have again reached out to Ball to inform them of the situation, and I'm sure this will get cleared up eventually. At this point, assuming I receive it later this week, it will effectively be 11 months since placing my order. Rhetorical question: Is there anyone who has waited longer? I doubt it.


----------



## The Rook

singlemalt_18 said:


> This is officially becoming very frustrating and I must vent. Despite the quick response at end of last week from Celia at Ball to remedy the shipping glitch, it appears that more than 72 hours later, Fed Ex tracking still shows the delay/hold on the package...??? The following message is still there: *Recommended action: Shipper or Importer must provide a more detailed description of goods.*
> 
> It has not moved since arriving in the US more than 3 days ago. I have again reached out to Ball to inform them of the situation, and I'm sure this will get cleared up eventually. At this point, assuming I receive it later this week, it will effectively be 11 months since placing my order. Rhetorical question: Is there anyone who has waited longer? I doubt it.


Sorry to hear about this situation. Hopefully it gets sorted ASAP.

I'm trying to preorder the Hurricane Hunters but there is an issue with their website's online payment process. Going on day 5 of trying to pay.


----------



## singlemalt_18

The Rook said:


> Sorry to hear about this situation. Hopefully it gets sorted ASAP.
> 
> I'm trying to preorder the Hurricane Hunters but there is an issue with their website's online payment process. Going on day 5 of trying to pay.


I'm certain you will have a better timeline than me... once they are ready to take your order! My only advice to anyone considering a pre-order, is to be sure you really, really like & want the watch.

Currently, my watch is STILL delayed in US Customs just over 4 days now. In all fairness, it is not a Ball issue, but rather with Fed Ex. Celia cc'd me on the email chain with her Switzerland Fed Ex contact, and actually "re-submitted" the paperwork for a second time. For now the expectation is that the hold will be lifted & shipping will resume within the day.

UPDATE - The problem is now US Customs. Fed Ex submitted the required documentation over 8 hours ago and the Fed Ex case manager continues to wait for response. This has now entered The Twilight Zone... has anyone else ever had anything remotely close to a 5 day delay on their watch?


----------



## The Rook

singlemalt_18 said:


> I'm certain you will have a better timeline than me... once they are ready to take your order! My only advice to anyone considering a pre-order, is to be sure you really, really like & want the watch.
> 
> Currently, my watch is STILL delayed in US Customs just over 4 days now. In all fairness, it is not a Ball issue, but rather with Fed Ex. Celia cc'd me on the email chain with her Switzerland Fed Ex contact, and actually "re-submitted" the paperwork for a second time. For now the expectation is that the hold will be lifted & shipping will resume within the day.
> 
> UPDATE - The problem is now US Customs. Fed Ex submitted the required documentation over 8 hours ago and the Fed Ex case manager continues to wait for response. This has now entered The Twilight Zone... has anyone else ever had anything remotely close to a 5 day delay on their watch?


I was finally able to order by using Microsoft Edge browser on my work pc laptop. Couldn't get it to work with Safari (Mac) or Firefox (pc).


----------



## fjblair

singlemalt_18 said:


> I'm certain you will have a better timeline than me... once they are ready to take your order! My only advice to anyone considering a pre-order, is to be sure you really, really like & want the watch.
> 
> Currently, my watch is STILL delayed in US Customs just over 4 days now. In all fairness, it is not a Ball issue, but rather with Fed Ex. Celia cc'd me on the email chain with her Switzerland Fed Ex contact, and actually "re-submitted" the paperwork for a second time. For now the expectation is that the hold will be lifted & shipping will resume within the day.
> 
> UPDATE - The problem is now US Customs. Fed Ex submitted the required documentation over 8 hours ago and the Fed Ex case manager continues to wait for response. This has now entered The Twilight Zone...* has anyone else ever had anything remotely close to a 5 day delay on their watch*?


Yes, it's not that uncommon.


----------



## m j b

I've bought several watches from overseas using DHL, and never any customs issues.

Of course, we usually don't have a choice as to what the vendor uses. Best of luck to you guys that are waiting!


----------



## SnUUz

Just got mine. It took almost a month from being shipped before it reached my house.


----------



## m j b

SnUUz said:


> Just got mine. It took almost a month from being shipped before it reached my house.


Congrats, looks great! Let us know your thoughts on it, after the novelty has worm off.


----------



## sjd92

92gli said:


> I'm still in disbelief and can't stop looking at it. With only 2000 being made, this could be the first Ball that doesn't depreciate.
> 
> Ball, for me, has always had at least one goofy thing or penny pinching compromise that ruins a potentially great watch. But this design and layout are so clear and clean.
> 
> A watch with these materials and technical specs from omega would be 8k. I'd like to know a lot more about the development of this. It looks like they're making a statement so someone should get on camera and talk about it.


There are a lot of Ball watches that are limited, the one I own was limited to 1000 pcs. For whatever reason, they don't seem to hold value like other brands, but I love the history behind the brand and will pick more up.


----------



## zman8

SnUUz said:


> View attachment 15923342
> 
> 
> Just got mine. It took almost a month from being shipped before it reached my house.


Is your bezel 60-click? 24? or 120? thanks


----------

